# Shrimp Fishermen In Galveston TX, Update



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

After a 10 day trip out from Galveston TX shrimp fishermen coming back in are reporting NO shrimp after 10 days out on the water. This is very unusual for this to happen and it might be a sign of things to come. We all know how the food chain goes in the water.

I just wanted to update everybody of this development, its just in to me from Shrimp fishermen in Galveston TX


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

left port running North...?


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Can you please show a valid link for this? I'm from Texas and haven't heard that at all.


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't have a link this was shrimp fishermen calling me, it will probably be in the news in 7-10 days but all I have for now is shrimp fishermen calling me from Galveston


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

They should come over here, I found shrimp just swimming around behind Paradise last Sunday.


----------



## putterspitt (Dec 31, 2010)

there are plenty of shrimp in the immediate area, coming down from Montgomery to get 200 lbs friday am


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Plenty off of Louisiana.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

How many fishermen called you? How many boats?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

bp-claim.com said:


> After a 10 day trip out from Galveston TX shrimp fishermen coming back in are reporting NO shrimp after 10 days out on the water. This is very unusual for this to happen and it might be a sign of things to come. We all know how the food chain goes in the water.
> 
> I just wanted to update everybody of this development, its just in to me from Shrimp fishermen in Galveston TX


 
Yep... BP killed em' over a year later. They have been getting them, then, all the sudden, BAM...they gone!! Fucking amazing...


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade, that was some funny azz shiite!




Downtime2 said:


> Yep... BP killed em' over a year later. They have been getting them, then, all the sudden, BAM...they gone!! Fucking amazing...


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I thing all the chemicals coming down the Mississippi River and other rivers, due to the recent floods, which btw are STILL continuing, and dumping all that crap,into the Gulf will have more of an effect on the Gulf than the oil spill. But no one seems to give a fuck, cause theres no money to be made... Plane and simple.
Now if you take all 2.2 million gallons of Corex you could fill up 61 basic swimming pools like we all have in our back yard. Thats 61 10ft deep pools! The area of the spill was what 5000ft... I think it a minuscal amount. Plus alot was recovered out there.

I hope the shrimp problem isnt due to the oil spill, which I doubt. 
Just my take and I havent stayed at the Holiday Inn Express in a while..............

BillD


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> Wade, that was some funny azz shiite!


He's just another fucking shyster or menion of a shyster looking to prey on peoples fears..... Fuck him...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> He's just another fucking shyster or menion of a shyster looking to prey on peoples fears..... Fuck him...



I'll second that Wade. The ole scumbag in the suit syndrome.
There was some pile of shat on here just a few day's ago playing this same game. Oooop's wait a minute. Same pile!!:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, he's just basically an ambulance chaser. with a name like that, his best interest is to provoke fear, so he can have a better return. 



Downtime2 said:


> He's just another fucking shyster or menion of a shyster looking to prey on peoples fears..... Fuck him...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's nice to see that some of you PFFers have come over to the dark side. 180 degree turns from last year at this time. Good to see it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

He who has not gotten one cent from Bp throw the first stone, lets not forget theres still alot of legitimate people that have lost alot and have not gotten anything and are actually still in the claims process..Its all fun and games till your the one left out in the heat..


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

bp-claim.com said:


> I don't have a link this was shrimp fishermen calling me, it will probably be in the news in 7-10 days but all I have for now is shrimp fishermen calling me from Galveston


Until you have some valid information, please quit spreading unfounded rumors online.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> He who has not gotten one cent from Bp throw the first stone, lets not forget theres still alot of legitimate people that have lost alot and have not gotten anything and are actually still in the claims process..Its all fun and games till your the one left out in the heat..



Dude you seem like an alright guy so I'll say this as nice as I can... 90% of the reason people lost money is by hyperinflation of the situation by the media which scared away tourists, bullshit fishery closures, and a bullshit moratorium that is still costing you even though you don't realize it. The other 10% of people already got their money from BP. Shrimpers are catching the shit out of 'em right off Port Fourchon, a hell of a lot closer than Galveston to the spill. If you keep dragging this crap up the tourists will never come back. Friend of mine went fishing two weeks ago caught a boatload of Tuna, 1 Blue, 1 white Marlin, and ran across a school of Bluefin but could not get them to eat. The spill did not destroy anything, overreaction and misinformation did. I mean whatever, keep it up, I don't charter fish anymore anyway.


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

All,

Since nothing has come in the news I will agree that I did jump the gun on this one, one phone call from a Shrimper in Galveston should not have made me post that, unless I could have gotten it verified. Sorry for the post I will get more confirmation if there is a next time.


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess it finally hit the news the Shrimpers are complaining about 80% reduction in Shrimp http://www.nola.com/opinions/index.ssf/2011/12/kenneth_feinberg_makes_a_step.html

"That catch is what gets shrimpers through the winter months, and industry representatives said in October that it was down 80 percent. Researchers say there may be a number of reasons for the poor harvest --- including the oil spill -- and it's important to try to determine the cause."


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

That was a fast switch on your part. From a fact based article to an editorial. Nowhere in the first one was 80% mentioned. And also saw where Florida and Texas were mostly unaffected, per your first article. Nice twist of facts Sir.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Perhaps the record drought that has led to the worst red tide outbreak in Texas waters in years could be a player... :whistling:
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/landwater/water/environconcerns/hab/redtide/status.phtml


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

:sleeping: lol


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

bp-claim.com said:


> I guess it finally hit the news the Shrimpers are complaining about 80% reduction in Shrimps http://www.nola.com/opinions/index.ssf/2011/12/kenneth_feinberg_makes_a_step.html
> 
> "That catch is what gets shrimpers through the winter months, and industry representatives said in October that it was down 80 percent. Researchers say there may be a number of reasons for the poor harvest --- including the oil spill -- and it's important to try to determine the cause."


"shrimps" ? is that plural for shrimp?


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL nice one


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

hello BP-Claim

some of us are still trying to get our losses and we do thank you for what you are doing for us!


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

I appreciate it I will do what I can to get everybody paid and more importantly keep everybody in the loop. 

Thanks again

Jacob


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*shrimp*

I was in Leville La. 2 weeks ago and the boats had plenty of shrimp. Bought some huge ones for $5.oo a pound


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

captwesrozier said:


> hello BP-Claim
> 
> some of us are still trying to get our losses and we do thank you for what you are doing for us!


+1

We don't all work in the oil industry either.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

I was in Galveston last week and the local markets had plenty of fresh shrimp at regular prices. Made several meals out of them. True First Hand account.


----------

